# Verpflegung beim Angeln - Mit welchem Aufwand?



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich machs bei solchen Gelegenheiten wie Bear Grylls und bestelle Pizza an den Spot.Ironie aus !


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Hi, ich bin da relativ anspruchslos.
Bei ner kurzen Nacht, wenn ich spät aufbaue, komme ich ganz ohne Essen aus, Frühstück esse ich auch Zuhause nicht.
Wenn wir zu zweit sind und ein ganzes WE machen, dann starten wir Freitag abends gerne mit Frikadellenbrötchen, was übrig bleibt hilft über den Samstag und abends dann ne Konserve oder bei gutem Wetter auch mal was vom Grill.
Nur wenn wir länger unterwegs sind, dann wird auch richtig gekocht.

Grüße


----------



## Seele (31. Oktober 2022)

Früher wurde bei mir viel mehr aufgekocht und viel gegrillt. Jung und wild halt. Mittlerweile tut's ein Sandwich oder was anderes schnelles.
Meistens mach ich aber eh nur nenn schnellen Overnighter und dann gibt meist gar nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

da bin ich Minimalist. Da ich meist nur mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs bin (Fliegen- und Spinnfischer) habe ich beim Essen auch nicht viel dabei. Einen Apfel, eine Banane etwa 200 Gramm Wurst und zwei Scheiben Brot, damit komme ich locker über den Tag . Und da wird mir schon von meinem Sohn vorgehalten, dass ich eigentlich nicht zum Angeln gehe, sondern zum Vespern und halt eine Angel dabei habe, Glatte Verleumdung.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Da musst Du Deinem Junior noch mal sagen,daß Essen Leib und Seele zusammenhält.
Mein alter Herr hatte sich immer gefreut, wenn ich an Verpflegung gedacht hatte.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Oktober 2022)

Ne Flasche Wasser ist immer dabei.
Bei Lebensmitteln geht zwischen garnix und grillen alles - das hängt stark von den Gegebenheiten ab.. .


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (31. Oktober 2022)

Was und welcher Aufwand sind mir nahezu sch***egal, solange es kein Y-Food gibt


----------



## Danielsu83 (31. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 

hängt davon ab. Bin ja meistens mehrere Tage unterwegs, da gibts mal was gegrilltes, mal was vom Imbiss und häufig kochen wir dann auch mal was aufwändigeres. 

Reicht also von ein paar Grillwürstchen bis zum Mehrgänge Menü.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2022)

Wenn wir ABBA machen ist uns kein Aufwand zu groß.




Da macht unser Koch nobbi1962 sogar Käsekuchen


----------



## Vanner (31. Oktober 2022)

Groß kochen tue ich nicht, Konserve reicht mir in der Regel aus, ein Stück Fleisch braten ist aber immer drin. Ob es dazu nun Brötchen oder Bratkartoffeln gibt, kommt auf meine Lust und Laune an. Irgend was an Obst hab ich auch dabei und was Süßes für zwischen durch und zum Kaffee.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Im Nachbarort gibt es eine Kneipe, die weit über die Landkreisgrenzen hinaus für ihre günstigen Preise und v.a. für ihre enormen Schnitzel berühmt ist. 

Im Sommer saß ich im Biergarten und ein Vereinskollege kam vorbei, lud eins der riesigen Schnitzel ein und fuhr zum Angeln - einer unserer Teiche ist nämlich dort. 

Der hat meine Idee geklaut! 
Genau dasselbe habe ich auch geplant aber noch nie organisiert bekommen. Kiste Bier, lecker Hausmannskost und die Nacht am See durchmachen.

Normalerweise habe ich nichts zu essen dabei, sitze aber auch selten länger als 4-5 h an.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2022)

Stulle, Banane, Apfel, Wasser und ThermoKanne gesüsster, kräftiger Kaffé mit
Milch.... Und die Nacht kann kommen 

R. S.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das, was nehmt ihr von zuhause mit?


kaltes klares Wasser ... zum Kaffee kochen


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch evtl. auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz/gewässer etwas?


jo, beim Lidl


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2022)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn wir ABBA machen ist uns kein Aufwand zu groß.
> Anhang anzeigen 423000
> 
> Da macht unser Koch nobbi1962 sogar Käsekuchen
> ...


JAAAAA


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. Oktober 2022)

Für Nachmittags- bzw. kurze Tagestrips kaufe ich mir in der Regel etwas auf dem Weg zum Wasser. Oft greife ich dabei auf Backwaren aus den Backshops der verschiedenen Discounter zurück, etwa auf Laugenstangen oder aber Brötchen. Dazu gibt es mal einen Kanten Speck oder aber luftgetrocknete Snack-Salamis. Ein Camembert bzw. ein Stück Käse darf ebenfalls nicht fehlen. Noch ein oder zwei Äpfel dazu, etwas Süßes und etwas zum Trinken. Alkoholische Getränke sind dabei die Ausnahme. Im Sommer vielleicht mal ein kühles Alsterwasser aber sonst greife ich eher zu Saftschorle oder Limonade.

Extravaganzen wie Grillen am Wasser kommen bei mir eher selten vor, da ich meistens alleine unterwegs bin und es mir den Aufwand nicht wert ist. Wenn dann einfach eine Einweggrillschale mitgenommen und ein paar Nackensteaks im Brötchen zubereitet. Da braucht man nichts außer einem Messer und vielleicht noch eine Tube Ketchup dazu.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

wenn ich alleine bin reicht mir Dosenfutter/Feritggericht oder alles was halt sonst keinen Aufwand macht, auch über mehrere Tage. Wenn ich mit Kumpels unterwegs bin dann machen wir uns gern etwas mehr Mühe, ein gegrilltes Steak, eine leckere Bolognese, Gulasch, Eintopf oder vielleicht etwas Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch Oven... Alles kann nichts muss... Das einzige was für mich ein muss ist, wäre ein Frühstück in Form von  Bacon, Ei und möglichst frischem Brot/Brötchen.


----------



## JottU (31. Oktober 2022)

Brötchen, Schnitzel, Bowu auf dem Weg zum angeln gekauft.
Wenn es über mehrere Tage geht ist meist auch jemand dabei, so das man Nachschub holen kann.

 Achso, Suchfunktion:  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/welche-verpflegung-zum-ansitzangeln.349971/


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich betreibe ja eine mobile Angelei mit kurzen Ansitzphasen und viel Zeit beim Spot/Gewässerwechsel, und insgesamt bin ich meist nicht mehr als 4 oder 5 Stunden unterwegs.
Da ist aufwändiges und schweres Küchengepäck natürlich nicht passend- und für so romantische ausgedehnte 'Brotzeitpausen' (so schön die Vorstellung ist) fehlt mir die Musse, ich will Angeln: Wenn ich mich nicht bewege, ist der Haken im Wasser.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich also garnix oder vielleicht ne Bifi dabei, aber 6h mit leerem Magen ist nicht so vernünftig und nicht gut.

Also mache ich es ähnlich wie rhinefisher oder Lajos1 ein einfacher kleiner Mundvorrat, Butterbrote, ne Banane, kleine Häppchen reichen, machen nicht voll und erfordern keine Zeit.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Floma (31. Oktober 2022)

Nüsse, Studentenfutter und ähnliches.

Essen, bei dem man kurzfristig Energie im Übermaß bekommt um anschließend in ein Loch zu fallen, lässt zumindest bei mir jede Motivation schwinden. Deshalb ess ich beim Angeln recht vernünftig.

Vom Lidl oder Aldi nehme ich gerne noch so einen fertigen Salat in der Plastikschüssel mit. Die leere Schüssel ist nämlich wirklich praktisch zum kleine Mengen Futter anzumachen.


----------



## Blueser (31. Oktober 2022)

Frische Brötchen, Wiener, Bananen und Bier ...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (1. November 2022)

Da nehme ich meine Frau mit. Die hat alles dabei. Beim Angeln brauch ich freie Hand.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2022)

Wichtig finde ich noch, nich zu unterzuckern
Und keinen Durst zu bekommen. 

Große Fleisch Portionen belastet mich zu sehr, machen mich träge, müde und bringen keinen Vorteil. Zu viel kulinarisches Gerödel mitzuschleppen, auch nich. 
Ich denke, wer "dynamisch" angelt und kein
"Picknick" mit "Alibi-Angelei" veranstaltet, 

Ist mit leichtem Essen fokussierter auf das Angel-Event. 
Wenn es beisst, kommt das Jagdfieber und Essen wird eh' zur Nebensache. 

Nur wie gesagt, wenn man unterzuckert oder durstig ist, wird das Angeln für mich unlustig und ungesund. 

Alkohol und Angeln passen bei mir gar nich zusammen, bin auch I. d. R. mit Reifenkutsche unterwegs... 

R. S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Ich nehm alles von Zuhause mit.
Jetzt, wo ich 3 Tage am Wasser bin, hab ich Folgendes dabei.

Ich halts eher simpel. Muss einfach sein. Warm allerdings schon zum Größten Teil. Viel Abwechslung brauch ich am Wasser nicht. Ich esse jeden Tag dasselbe. Über 3 Tage geht das easy

4 Dosen Baked Beans
4 Portionen Würfelschinken
Packung Toast
10 Eier
2Kg Tortellini
4 Packungen Instantnudeln
Käse und Salami
Kaffee
2 Liter Biokefir
15 Liter Wasser
Bissl was Süßes und paar Gramm zu rauchen


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2022)

Wenn ich alleine gehe reicht der Thermobecher mit Kaffee und 1-2 süße Teilchen. Als Fliegenfischer bin ich da normal nicht länger wie 3-5 h unterweges.

Wenn wir uns allerdings mit mehreren Flifis verabreden, ist ne gemeinsame Mipa Pflicht und manchmal auch gemeinsames Abendessen am Wasser.
Dann kommt der Skotti zum Zug und wird mit Bratwürsten, Steaks etc. beladen. Leckeren Kaffee gibt´s frisch gebrüht aus dem Percolator.
Also bráuchen wir dann nen Gaskocher, den Skotti, ne elektr. Kühbox. Percolator, Kaffeepulver, 2 Liter Wasser, Milch, Weck, Senf, Würstchen/Fleisch, Mineralwasser und ggf. ein Radler.
Da wir die gemeinsamen Pausen bei den Fahrzeugen machen, stört das Zeug, inkl. Kühlbox, nicht. Bleibt ja alles im Auto.


----------



## yukonjack (1. November 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine gehe reicht der Thermobecher mit Kaffee und 1-2 süße Teilchen. Als Fliegenfischer bin ich da normal nicht länger wie 3-5 h unterweges.
> 
> Wenn wir uns allerdings mit mehreren Flifis verabreden, ist ne gemeinsame Mipa Pflicht und manchmal auch gemeinsames Abendessen am Wasser.
> Dann kommt der Skotti zum Zug und wird mit Bratwürsten, Steaks etc. beladen. Leckeren Kaffee gibt´s frisch gebrüht aus dem Percolator.
> ...


Der Grill gefällt mir. Gibt`s da nen Link?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

SKOTTI — Der erste steckbare Gasgrill der Welt - mobil, klein heiß
					

Der Skotti Gasgrill begleitet dich und deine Freunde bei allen Outdoor-Aktivitäten. Durch seine schlanken, zerlegbaren Einzelteile wirst du ihn in deinem Rucksack, Kofferraum oder auf dem Fahrradgepäck kaum bemerken. Mit Skotti grillst du einfach. Überall.




					de.skotti-grill.eu
				




Ist echt geil das Teil. Den hol ich mir irgendwann auch noch. Kollege von mir hat den. Haben schon etliche Male damit gegrillt, geht sowohl mit Kohle als auch mit Gas einwandfrei


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2022)

Hallo Yukonjack, 
einfach nach Skotti googlen https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=skotti
Das Netz ist voll von Testberichten, Videos etc.
Ich habe mir den Adpaterschlauch auf große Gasflaschen im KIT dazugenommen und nutze ihn oft auch daheim, wenn ich nicht viel habe.
Braucht viel weniger Gas wie der grosse Grill


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> SKOTTI — Der erste steckbare Gasgrill der Welt - mobil, klein heiß
> 
> 
> Der Skotti Gasgrill begleitet dich und deine Freunde bei allen Outdoor-Aktivitäten. Durch seine schlanken, zerlegbaren Einzelteile wirst du ihn in deinem Rucksack, Kofferraum oder auf dem Fahrradgepäck kaum bemerken. Mit Skotti grillst du einfach. Überall.
> ...


Hi Vincent,
ja kann man auch mit Kohle betreiben, werde ich aber wohl nie machen. Voteil des Skotti im Gasbetrieb ... kein Funkenflug. Das war mich für einer der ausschlaggebenden Aspekte. So ist er schnell betriebsbereit und ich muss nicht die Kohlereste entsorgen.


----------



## crisis (1. November 2022)

Interessant. Auf den 'Speisekarten' findet sich ja praktisch alles, bis auf ... selbstgefangenen Fisch!


----------



## Vanner (1. November 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Interessant. Auf den 'Speisekarten' findet sich ja praktisch alles, bis auf ... selbstgefangenen Fisch!


Den braucht man ja auch nicht zum Wasser mitnehmen.


----------



## Vanner (1. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich halts eher simpel. Muss einfach sein. Warm allerdings schon zum Größten Teil. Viel Abwechslung brauch ich am Wasser nicht. Ich esse jeden Tag dasselbe. Über 3 Tage geht das easy
> 
> 4 Dosen Baked Beans
> 4 Portionen Würfelschinken
> ...



Wieviel Mann seit ihr?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Ich und Ich. Also einer


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wieviel Mann seit ihr?


Paar Gramm zum rauchen, den Rest erledigt der Fresskick   …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Ach den hab ich schon gar nicht mehr. Vor 15 Jahren hatten wir immer übelste Fressflashs. Legendärster Fressflash ever beim Kumpel: 15 Scheiben Vollkorntoast mit Belag, die großen Scheiben wohlgemerkt


----------



## fischmonger (1. November 2022)

Wenn ich nur blinkern gehe, nehme ich normalerweise nichts zum Essen mit, und auch nur im Sommer Getränke. Beim Ansitz schauts anders aus. Je nachdem, wie lange das Ganze dauern soll. Sind es nur ein paar Stunden, nehme ich Getränke mit, eine Flasche Wasser, gerne auch mal ein Bier oder zwei. Wenn ich weiß, dass es eine längere Session wird (frühmorgens bis Abends oder gar über Nacht), nehme ich mir Brezeln, belegte Brötchen und ggf. auch den Gaskocher sowie "Dosenfutter" (Ravioli, Linseneintopf o.Ä.) mit. Wenn man Hunger hat, schmeckt quasi alles besser, als wenn man satt ist. Ich bin allgemein relativ anspruchslos, was das Essen angeht, wenn ich draußen unterwegs bin. Wichtig ist für mich - vor allem im Sommer - hydriert zu bleiben. Das kann sonst böse enden, bei Temperaturen von 35 Grad plus.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Bei mir gibt's heute this:


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2022)

So bis 10 Stunden  reicht mir ein 1/2 Liter 1:1 mit Wasser verdünnte Limonade 
ein paar Bonbons und 10 Zigarillos , als ich noch zum Fliegenfischen an die Bode 
für drei Tage gefahren bin , 1 Brot ,ein Stück Butter , Salz , Gewürzmischung ,
180 Zigaretten ( Karo ) Kaffee ,Zucker , 5 Liter Wasser ( Kräuter für Tee sind da gewachsen )
kleiner Spirituskocher , Eisenpfanne und Wasserkessel  . Das waren meine schönsten 
Touren und nirgend wo habe ich je besser gegessen , klar meine gefangenen 
Forellen .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

180 Zigaretten in 3 Tagen, alter Falter das ist sportlich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)




----------



## Tikey0815 (1. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Frische Brötchen, Wiener, Bananen und Bier ...


Wenn ich dann auch noch Raki mitnehme, hab ich öfters Doubletten am Haken, fühl mich dann immer wie ein Glückskind


----------



## yukonjack (1. November 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Yukonjack,
> einfach nach Skotti googlen https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=skotti
> Das Netz ist voll von Testberichten, Videos etc.
> Ich habe mir den Adpaterschlauch auf große Gasflaschen im KIT dazugenommen und nutze ihn oft auch daheim, wenn ich nicht viel habe.
> ...


Danke dir und auch einen Dank an den Falken für den Link. Iss wirklich ein tolles teil aber der Preis, hei die Katze............


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2022)

Geb Dir recht, der Preis mag erst mal abschrecken, aber wenn man das Teil mal in Händen hatte und vor allem auch benutzt hat, relativiert er sich m.M.n. recht schnell.
Ich hatte vor dem Kauf die Gelegenheit, ihn bei nem Kollegen zu testen und nutze ihn nun auch daheim ständig. Ein paar Kumpels haben ihn inzwischen auch.


----------



## Floma (1. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's heute this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In irgendeinem Film gab es ebenfalls Dosenpfirsich unterwegs am Wasser. Ich glaube, das war Waterman, könnte aber auch Brücke nach Terbita-Dingsbums oder Stand by me gewesen sein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Neee, ganz kalt... Das war im "Der Flug des Phoenix" in der modernen Variante! Und das war nicht am Wasser, sonder in der Wüste...


----------



## Forelle74 (1. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Im Nachbarort gibt es eine Kneipe, die weit über die Landkreisgrenzen hinaus für ihre günstigen Preise und v.a. für ihre enormen Schnitzel berühmt ist.
> 
> Im Sommer saß ich im Biergarten und ein Vereinskollege kam vorbei, lud eins der riesigen Schnitzel ein und fuhr zum Angeln - einer unserer Teiche ist nämlich dort.
> 
> ...


5h ohne Essen?
Horror.


Meine zur Zeit Standart Ansitz Zeit ist etwa
6-7h.

Das ist mal so eine grobe Auflistung was man so braucht.

Frühstück ist meist ne Butterbreze vom Becker mit Kaffe.

Dann kommt das zweite Frühstück





Mit Breze natürlich .

Kaffee ist die ganze Zeit verfügbar.





Das Gewässer ist übrigens in der Nähe.





Mittags gibt's nicht so viel meist nur ein Glas Pressack oder Bratwurst.
mit Breze.

Zwischendurch etwas Obst oder schwarzen Tee und Breze
Ungesunden Süsskram ess ich nicht beim Angeln .

Dann ist ja schon der Angeltag zu Ende.
Zuhause gibt es dann Abend Essen

Grüße Michi


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2022)

Hallo,

da gehen ja etliche nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Essen und habe halt eine Angel dabei. (frei nach meinem Sohn über mich)

Gutes Kochen

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gehen ja etliche nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Essen und habe halt eine Angel dabei. (frei nach meinem Sohn über mich)
> 
> ...



Ohne Mampf kein Kampf, so heißt es bei der Truppe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. November 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ohne Mampf kein Kampf, so heißt es bei der Truppe.


Und: So schlecht das Essen, so gut die Truppe! Oder war das umgekehrt?


----------



## 6sic6 (2. November 2022)

Moin zusammen,

Ich hatte auch eine ganze Zeit überlegt mir den Skotti zu holen...war mir aber ehrlich gesagt dann doch zu Teuer für das wenige was Ich Ihn beim Angeln nutzen würde...
Habe mich daher für diesen Entschieden und bin da auch sehr zufrieden mit. (kenne den Skotti aber nur von Bildern kann also keinen Vergleich anstellen)

Bruzz Willi


Mfg
6Sic6


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. November 2022)

Es gibt einen Katalog von Kotte & Zeller Ausrüstung für Abenteurer Industriestraße 8, 95365 Rugendorf, info@kotte-zeller.de,  wo u. a.  verschiedene Kocher mit unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen drin sind, vielleicht ist da was gutes/günstiges dabei?


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> ....
> Zuhause gibt es dann Abend Essen...
> 
> Grüße Michi



Mit Breze?


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gehen ja etliche nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Essen und habe halt eine Angel dabei. (frei nach meinem Sohn über mich)
> 
> ...



Offenbar ist Völlerei eine ganz eigene Strategie, um Fische anzulocken:


----------



## feko (2. November 2022)

Also wenn ich mit Kumpel über Nacht oder mehrere unterwegs bin ist immer ein kleiner klappgrill dabei.
Ein paar Briketts...
Ein Stück Fleisch und n grillkäse...bzw was auch super ist sind Hamburger.
So paar Frikadellen sind schnell gemacht.
Brötchen Salat Gurke....jeder kennt es.
In der Regel hält so ein Grill für knapp 20 Euro 2 Jahre.
Auch Gemüse lässt sich super grillen.
Was sich auch bewährt hat ist Müsli.
Frühstück halt.
Haferflocken, Nüsse,ein Apfel und n paar chrunchis
Es ist haltbar und gesund.
Lg


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Offenbar ist das eine ganz eigene Strategie, um Fische anzulocken:
> Anhang anzeigen 423203


Und ich ärgere mich immer noch mit Rute und Rolle rum. Probier ich auch die Tage mal, Völlerei am Wasser und die Fische kommen von selbst an Land.


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Mein vor zwei Jahren gekaufter Einweggrill liegt immer noch in der Garage rum. Falls ich den doch irgendwann mal verwende, lässt der sich bestimmt noch ein bis zwei mal neu befüllen. Hällt also bis an mein Lebensende ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Und ich ärgere mich immer noch mit Rute und Rolle rum. Probier ich auch die Tage mal, Völlerei am Wasser und die Fische kommen von selbst an Land.


Na, wenn sich der Typ auf dem Bild 2 Jahre oder so nicht die Hände gewaschen hat, kein Wunder das, wenn er eine davon neben ein Gewässer legt, Fische, Krebse... dann an Land kommen und Selbstmord verüben wollen...  
Wenn du das auch probieren willst, viel Glück und Petri!


----------



## Schilfsänger (2. November 2022)

Mache ich alleine für wenige Std. los gibt es maximal ein Doppelbrötchen mit irgendwas druff. Was aber nie fehlen darf ist Senf.  Roster u. Kammscheiben vom Grill gibts nur beim Nachtangeln mit mehreren Leuten.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Also im Grunde bilden sich hier zwei Mampf-Spezies mit jeweils ähnlichen Ernährungsmustern heraus: Jene, die kurz und mobil am Wasser sind, mit Obst, Würstchen, Butterbroten und Thermoskännchen, wher frugal orientiert. Und jene, die lang und stationär verweilen, mit Grill, Gaskocher, Perkolator, und allem was Küche und Keller zu bieten haben.


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Das Bier nicht zu vergessen, gibt es auch ohne Alk. ...


----------



## ollidi (2. November 2022)

Zu dem Skotti Grill.

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah.
Timo.Keibel und Elmar Elfers haben ein schönes Video - nicht nur zum Skotti - bei Anglerboard TV eingestellt. Anschauen lohnt sich.  
KlickmichzumSkotti


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das Bier nicht zu vergessen, gibt es auch ohne Alk. ...



*Wie bitte was?! Bier ohne Alk?!*

Da(rauf) fallen ja nicht mal Schnecken rein.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Hi, wir haben zuletzt im September tatsächlich auch mit nem Skotti gegrillt und bei einstelligen Temperaturen hatte der ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gestruggelt. Es war ne Weberkartusche dran, die mutmaßlich nicht sonderlich kostengünstig sein wird. Anderer Kollege meinte er hätte im Januar und Februar schon damit gegrillt und keine Probleme gehabt, aber in Summe war ich wenig überzeugt.
Geil sind auch die Preise für die Kartuschen allgemein, es gab Zeiten, da konnte ich für den Preis einer ~500g Kartusche meine 5kg Gasflasche komplett füllen lassen, aktuell kostet es ca. 50% mehr, also rd. 15€ meine ich.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Naja, das ist halt das Problem mit Gas bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Daher finde ich es ja so geil, dass man den eben auch mit Kohle betreiben kann. 

Das Packmaß ist halt genial bei dem Teil


----------



## Tuxedo75 (3. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben zuletzt im September tatsächlich auch mit nem Skotti gegrillt und bei einstelligen Temperaturen hatte der ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gestruggelt. Es war ne Weberkartusche dran, die mutmaßlich nicht sonderlich kostengünstig sein wird. Anderer Kollege meinte er hätte im Januar und Februar schon damit gegrillt und keine Probleme gehabt, aber in Summe war ich wenig überzeugt.
> Geil sind auch die Preise für die Kartuschen allgemein, es gab Zeiten, da konnte ich für den Preis einer ~500g Kartusche meine 5kg Gasflasche komplett füllen lassen, aktuell kostet es ca. 50% mehr, also rd. 15€ meine ich.
> 
> Grüße


Gude, 

das liegt an dem Weber-Gas, das ist sehr zickig bei etwas kühlerem Wetter, musste ich auch feststellen.  

Eine Arbeitskollegin die sehr gerne und oft wandert und entsprechende Alpen Touren macht hatte mal gemeint, dass es eins der teuersten und schlechtesten Gase für den Outdoor Bedarf sein soll.

Mein Ridge Monkey BBQ Grilla läuft mit den billig Kartuschen aus einem Restposten-Laden bestens und wird bei mehrtägigen Angel-Sessions mitgenommen und entsprechend gegrillt bzw darauf gekocht. 

Bei Kurz-Trips oder auch beim Stippen/Matchen tun es belegte Brötchen, Obst, Gemüse, Protein-Shakes, Trockenfleisch, Dauerwurst und Nüsse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Natürlich nicht den ganzen Toast. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## bic zip (4. November 2022)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> das liegt an dem Weber-Gas, das ist sehr zickig bei etwas kühlerem Wetter, musste ich auch feststellen.
> 
> ...




Da in den Campingkartuschen meist Butan ist, kann man die bei niedrigen Temperaturen vergessen. Herstellerunabhängig.

Es gibt spezielle Winterkartuschen mit einer Mischung Propan/Butan da ist in der Kartusche zusätzlich ein Vlies um die Verdunstungsoberfläche für das Gas zu erhöhen.
Oder was auch klappt bei Butankartuschen im Winter: In ein Behältnis mit warmen Wasser stellen.
Ansonsten kommt da im Winter nur ein laues Lüftchen beim Grillen raus.

WAS IST DER UNTERSCHIED ZWISCHEN BUTAN UND PROPAN?​_Ein Gasgrill funktioniert mit Butan, Propan oder einer Mischung dieser beiden Gasarten. Der Unterschied ist der Siedepunkt; die Temperatur, bei der es von flüssig in gasförmig übergeht und umgekehrt. Bei niedrigerer Temperatur wird Gas flüssig und damit für den Grill unbrauchbar. Bei Butan liegt dieser Siedepunkt bei etwa 0 °C und bei Propan bei etwa -42 °C. Butan ist daher für einen Wintergrill oder den Einsatz hoch im Gebirge unbrauchbar. Butangas hingegen ist billiger als Propan und gibt mehr Verbrennungswärme ab._
(Quelle:Cadacinternational)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2022)

Hm, dann sollte ich vielleicht mal Propangaskartuschen testen. Funktionieren denn diese gängigen, 0815 Campinggaskocher auch mit Propan?

Aber für mich gibt's auf Dauer eh keine Alternative zum Coleman. Immer massig Power, scheiß auf Temperaturen. Muss nochmal schauen, obs den inzwischen wieder zu humanen Preisen verfügbar gibt


----------



## bic zip (4. November 2022)

Ja, das funktioniert aber 100% Propan gibt es meines Wissens nur in den Grossflaschen (5/11/33 kg)

Von Primus gibt es aber zB spezielles „Wintergas“ mit einer ButanPropan Mischung und halt dieses Vlies in der Kartusche, um die Oberfläche zur Verdunstung künstlich zu erhöhen









						Wintergas
					






					www.primusequipment.com
				




Bei Temperaturen sagen wir bis 15 Grad, und um ein bisschen Wasser warm zu machen reichen auch die 1€ Butankartuschen.
Aber bei längerem kochen gehn die dann gut in die Knie, kann man am Flammbild schön beobachten.


----------



## Mescalero (4. November 2022)

Deswegen verwenden Alpinisten, Globetrotter und überhaupt Leute, die einen Kocher brauchen, der immer und überall funktioniert, bis heute Benzin. Die sind halt nicht so komfortabel und stressfrei zu handhaben wie ein Gaskocher.


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Deswegen verwenden Alpinisten, Globetrotter und überhaupt Leute, die einen Kocher brauchen, der immer und überall funktioniert, bis heute Benzin. Die sind halt nicht so komfortabel und stressfrei zu handhaben wie ein Gaskocher.


Die Dinger sind viel wartungsanfällig und mal ganz unter uns, wenn es draußen so kalt ist dass der Gaskocher nicht mehr mitmacht gehe *ich* in eine warme Kneipe .


----------



## Mikesch (4. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> ...
> Oder was auch klappt bei Butankartuschen im Winter: In ein Behältnis mit warmen Wasser stellen.
> ...


Und woher bekommst du das warme Wasser, wenn der Gaskocher auf Grund der Temperatur nicht funktioniert?


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Und woher bekommst du das warme Wasser, wenn der Gaskocher auf Grund der Temperatur nicht funktioniert?


Der Kocher funktioniert schon, nur mit geringerer Leistung.


----------



## bic zip (4. November 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Und woher bekommst du das warme Wasser, wenn der Gaskocher auf Grund der Temperatur nicht funktioniert?


Bei Temperaturen um/unter dem Gefrierpunkt ist vorhandenenes Wasser das man aufwärmen möchte schon deutlich „wärmer“ als die Umgebung.
Kartusche isolieren mit Klamotten hilft auch.
Jeder kennt eine vereiste Kartusche, je länger man das herauszögert,desto länger kommt Power aus der Kartusche.

Ist aber alles nur gefrickel und ein Notbehelf.


----------



## 6sic6 (5. November 2022)

Dann gibts auch noch sowas...weiß aber nicht ob das was taugt...



			https://www.amazon.de/Ridgemonkey-EcoPower-Abdeckung-beheizte-Gaskanister/dp/B08Q4361NX/ref=asc_df_B08Q4361NX/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=540894913160&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14897437865672055595&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9116994&hvtargid=pla-1074355496868&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
		



Mfg
6Sic6


----------



## rhinefisher (5. November 2022)

Mal ehrlich Jungens - Winterkartuschen funktionieren bis ca. -20 Grad.
Wenn ich mich bei solchen Temperaturen draußen aufhalte, mache ich ein richtiges Feuer das mich dann auch wärmt.
Gas ist so herrlich unkompliziert und effektiv, andere Brennstoffe benutze ich seit 20 Jahren nichtmehr.. .


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. November 2022)

Für die, die auch in extremen Situationen was erwärmen müssen gibts immernoch Trockenbrennstoff von Esbit  der funktioniert am Nordpol und in extremen Höhen... Für normale Ausflüge auch super! Kleiner und leichter wie die Kocher von denen is nix. Ausser man macht nen Lagerfeuer, das is sicher die schönste Art etwas zu erwärmen aber kaum noch irgendwo möglich am wasser


----------



## rhinefisher (5. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Für die, die auch in extremen Situationen was erwärmen müssen gibts immernoch Trockenbrennstoff von Esbit


Esbitkocher sind perfekt um Gaskartuschen zu erwärmen...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. November 2022)

Habe heute mal soetwas mitgenommen:  Passt am besten mit Spaghetti, Reis, Bratkartoffeln.... etc. 
Reicht locker für 2 Mann, bloß erhitzen und gut.


----------



## ollidi (5. November 2022)

Habt Ihr schon mal an EPA (Einpersonenpackung) vom Bund gedacht?
Als ich noch gedient habe, hatte ich die fast immer bei Übernachtungen am Wasser dabei. Die kann man auch im I-Net kaufen.
Die Hartkekse kann man auch wunderbar als Grillanzünder nutzen.


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal an EPA (Einpersonenpackung) vom Bund gedacht?
> Als ich noch gedient habe, hatte ich die fast immer bei Übernachtungen am Wasser dabei. Die kann man auch im I-Net kaufen.
> Die Hartkekse kann man auch wunderbar als Grillanzünder nutzen.


Jau, und das Corned Beef auf dem Klappspaten gebraten, ein Gedicht.


----------



## Koederkartell_bb_89 (6. November 2022)

Moin Moin 
Also wenn wir nur kurz ans Wasser fahren so 1 Tag, dann reichen uns meist ein paar Brötchen.
Aber fals es es heißt wir bleiben über Nacht, dann muss auf jeden Fall der Gaskocher oder der Grill mit.
Meistens beides
Es geht nix über gutes Essen am Wasser.
Ein schönes Grillerchen am Abend und morgen schön Rühererei auf toast usw.wenns dann mehrere Tage ans Wasser geht wird ganz normal gekocht wie zu Hause auch 
Nehmt euch Zeit für gutes Essen am Wasser
MfG 
KOEDERKARTELL


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, dann sollte ich vielleicht mal Propangaskartuschen testen. Funktionieren denn diese gängigen, 0815 Campinggaskocher auch mit Propan?
> 
> Aber für mich gibt's auf Dauer eh keine Alternative zum Coleman. Immer massig Power, scheiß auf Temperaturen. Muss nochmal schauen, obs den inzwischen wieder zu humanen Preisen verfügbar gibt


Schau dir Mal lieber den Trangia an. Kartuschen im Propan/Butan Gemisch, Windstärke 10 ist dem ungeschützt egal, haste was fürs Leben. Mein Begleiter seit 10 Jahren  in den kalten Jahreszeiten. Zum Thema, haben alles schon gemacht. Von Nichts bis hin zum Drehspießhähnchen und Dutch-Oven. Kommt immer auf die Dauer und art des Ansitzes und der Truppe bzw. Begleitung an sich an.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal an EPA (Einpersonenpackung) vom Bund gedacht?
> Als ich noch gedient habe, hatte ich die fast immer bei Übernachtungen am Wasser dabei. Die kann man auch im I-Net kaufen.
> Die Hartkekse kann man auch wunderbar als Grillanzünder nutzen.


Also wenn schon Einsatzverpflegung, dann lieber die MRE's von den Amis! Bei denen gibt's eine große Auswahl verschiedener Gerichte und man braucht eigentlich nur Wasser... 
Innen ist ein selbsterhitzendes Element, was unabhängig macht von Kochern. Sonst alles dabei: Getränkepulver, Instant-Kaffee, Früchte als Nachspeise, Süßigkeit,  Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer, Besteck und noch vieles mehr... 

Habe die MRE's früher bei meinen anderen Outdoor-Aktivitäten öfter dabeigehabt und war sehr zufrieden! In einem Army-Store hab ich mir von denen 2 Kartons geholt und durfte mir meine Lieblingssorten aussuchen....


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal lieber den Trangia an. Kartuschen im Propan/Butan Gemisch, Windstärke 10 ist dem ungeschützt egal, haste was fürs Leben.


Das ist wirklich die allerbeste Wahl....


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Für die, die auch in extremen Situationen was erwärmen müssen gibts immernoch Trockenbrennstoff von Esbit  der funktioniert am Nordpol und in extremen Höhen... Für normale Ausflüge auch super! Kleiner und leichter wie die Kocher von denen is nix. Ausser man macht nen Lagerfeuer, das is sicher die schönste Art etwas zu erwärmen aber kaum noch irgendwo möglich am wasser


Hallo,

an den Esbitkocher habe ich aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit (Ende der 1960er) noch unschöne Erinnerung. Klein ist er ja, aber bis man da etwas zum Kochen bringt, ist man schon halb verhungert  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2022)

Ich bin auch seit zwei Jahren beim Trangia gelandet, allerdings in der Standard Ausrüstung.
Der Kollege hat sich dieses Jahr den beschichteten geholt, der ist besser vor allem wenn darin gebraten wird, brennt es nicht so an.
Ob diese Beschichtung auch dauerhaft hält, wird die Zeit zeigen?
Gas geht gar nicht, da habe ich keinen Bock auf Kartuschen im Sommer, im 80 Grad heißen Auto, auch im Winter funktioniert dann sowieso nur noch spezielles Gas.











Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Frische Bratbärsche sind lecker.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frische Bratbärsche sind lecker.


Jo, da hat der Junge auch zwei Tage für geangelt, es waren aber noch ein paar kleinere dabei, die ich dann unter Protest wieder rein geworfen habe.
War auch eine pädagogische Übung, von wegen sinnvoll in der Kinderstube Angeln!
Ich nehme nur ab ca.30cm mit.
Dann habe ich ihm noch gezeigt, wie man dem Barsch den Mantel auszieht.
Die waren wirklich sehr lecker.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ihm noch gezeigt, wie man dem Barsch den Mantel auszieht.
> Die waren aber wirklich sehr lecker.


Das ist ne super-Technik.  Sehen sehr fein aus, die leckeren Bärschlein


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. November 2022)

Unabhängig davon das die Barsche super aussehen, ist das mit den Gaskartuschen am Trangia unbedenklich, aber natürlich auch Geschmacksache. Die Kartuschen sind Gemische, die auch bei Minusgraden keine zicken machen, zudem packt ein sauberer Schraubverschluss. Die Kartuschen kannste  bei uns gerade für 4,40 (450 Gramm) in der Postenbörse kaufen. Ich komme mit zwei Stück im Jahr hin. Ob Kaffe, Eier mit Speck, Würstchen, Steaks und auch der Ridge Monkey für das Sandwich, oder so, der Trangia funktioniert überall.


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin auch seit zwei Jahren beim Trangia gelandet, allerdings in der Standard Ausrüstung.
> Der Kollege hat sich dieses Jahr den beschichteten geholt, der ist besser vor allem wenn darin gebraten wird, brennt es nicht so an.
> Ob diese Beschichtung auch dauerhaft hält, wird die Zeit zeigen?
> Gas geht gar nicht, da habe ich keinen Bock auf Kartuschen im Sommer, im 80 Grad heißen Auto, auch im Winter funktioniert dann sowieso nur noch spezielles Gas.
> ...


Habe das Ding nun seit über 25 Jahren im Einsatz, es gibt nichts besseres. Habe aber von Spiritus auf Gas umgestellt( Kartuschen gibt es weltweit, evtl. Adapter verwenden) Zur Beschichtung, ja die hält nicht ewig.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2022)

Meiner ist "Duosal"; aussen Alu, innen Inox - ist miteinander verpresst.
Das ist die mit Abstand beste Variante, aber wohl nur gebraucht zu beschaffen.
Den Primus Gaskocher für den Trangia kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen; das Kochen wird drastisch vereinfacht und beschleunigt.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. November 2022)

Wir haben unseren Grill mit Wurst immer dabei. Da Grill unser Grillmeister noch selber.


----------



## ragbar (7. November 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meiner ist "Duosal"; aussen Alu, innen Inox - ist miteinander verpresst.
> Das ist die mit Abstand beste Variante, aber wohl nur gebraucht zu beschaffen.
> Den Primus Gaskocher für den Trangia kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen; das Kochen wird drastisch vereinfacht und beschleunigt.


Kann ich genau so auch bestätigen.
Aber Duossal nur noch in gebraucht? Dann hab ich beim Kauf vor etwa 25 Jahren alles richtig gemacht.
Das Ding ist überall mit dabei; isses heiß,kommt die Kartusche in den Minicooler mit rein,der für die Butter,Aufschnitt usw.sowieso mit an Bord muß,inner wasserdichten Emsa sind gleichzeitig oft auch noch die Wattis schwimmend in SW  mit drin-alles kein Problem.
Auf den Spiritusbrenner,der solange zum Erwärmen brauch,hab ich keinen Bock,solange es nicht unbedingt sein muß.
Ich hab noch vor,aus 3mm Alu ne Scheibe mit den entsprechenden Bohrungen zu fertigen,damit der Perkulator für Kaffee auch noch zur Anwendung gebracht werden kann.
Ansonsten wurde der immer mit dem Trangia- Wasserkessel und Melitta Aufsatz auf dem Inox-Becher frisch gebrüht.
Am Trangia ist so geil,daß Dir auch nicht bei jedem Stubser gleich alles umfällt.
Ich hab das 25er Set.das 27er ist kleiner,macht auf Rucksacktouren Sinn.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> ch hab noch vor,aus 3mm Alu ne Scheibe mit den entsprechenden Bohrungen zu fertigen,damit der Perkulator für Kaffee auch noch zur Anwendung gebracht werden kann.


Diese Lochscheibe gab es auch mal fertig zu kaufen.. .


----------



## kridkram (7. November 2022)

Ich bin zu 99 % allein unterwegs. Meine Ansitze sind oft nur 4-5 h abends oder früh zeitig, da brauch ich nichts außer was alc- freies zu trinken. Und wenn doch mal der Hunger kommt?  Mein Gott, ich bin schon groß und kann auch mit Hungergefühl einige h überleben. Da hab ich bei der Armee einiges gelernt. 
Wenn ich mal über Nacht gehe und insgesamt so einen knappen Tag unterwegs bin, dann kommt ein Kanten Brot und irgendein Stück Wurst oder Käse mit, oder auch mal nur 3 oder 4 Äpfel mit. Das reicht vollkommen für mich, beim Angeln esse ich zum überleben und lebe nicht um zu essen. Außerdem will ich vermeiden, das ich während der Tour in die Botanik sch.....en muss. Das ist mir ein Grauen!


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Aufwand für ein Menü am Wasser meistens zu hoch. Ich will ja angeln und chillen, im Sommer auch baden! Und nicht immerzu kochen. Daher gibt es bei 2-3 Tagen am Wasser halt diese Heißen Tassen oder andere Fertigmampfe, für die man weder Kühlung noch mehr als heißes Wasser braucht. Allenfalls am ersten Tage noch was frisch gebratenes oder gegrilltes. Das Problem ist ja die mangelnde Kühlmöglichkeit (außer man treibt riesigen Aufwand) , so dass automatisch eher Kekse, Müsliriegel, Dauerwurst oder allerlei Fertiggerichte in den Fokus rücken. Wobei das ganz gut geht...frisches Obst wie Bananen oder so hält auch ohne Kühlung und ergänzt vitamintechnisch und geschmacklich den Fertigkram.

Wichtig sind mir Kaffee, ein paar andere Getränke und gut ist. Der Rest muss am Wasser einfach satt machen und nicht allzu übel schmecken.

Alles, was es gibt, muss mit einem Gaskocher zuzubereiten sein. Denn offenes Feuer gibt fix Ärger, Grill wird ungern gesehen (ist ja auch offenes Feuer) und man hat noch mehr Kram zu schleppen im Auto...ich bin faul.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal an EPA (Einpersonenpackung) vom Bund gedacht?
> Als ich noch gedient habe, hatte ich die fast immer bei Übernachtungen am Wasser dabei. Die kann man auch im I-Net kaufen.
> Die Hartkekse kann man auch wunderbar als Grillanzünder nutzen.




Wir reden immernoch über Verpflegung und nicht über Selbstfolter.   Das Hackfleischrisotto (auch gerne mal Hackfleischrisiko genannt) aus der EPA muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein.

Die bereits erwähnten MRE der US Army sind da durchaus geschmacklich besser, allerdings sind die Zeiten in denen es die wirklich günstig zu kaufen gab auch schon vorbei...


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2022)

Was reingeht muss auch mal wieder raus am Wasser


----------



## vonda1909 (7. November 2022)

Der  ist mit Holz zu befeuern doch  9kg schwer die Gusseiserneplatte ist 32cm breit.
Grillen  Kochen alles möglich.Den passenden Topf gibt es auch.  Die Kühltasche mit Lebensmitteln  dabei noch Getränke. Wo passen denn dann die Angelsachen noch hin?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. November 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren Grill mit Wurst immer dabei. Da Grill unser Grillmeister noch selber.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423597


Echt?! So nahe am Wald offenes Feuer, bei der alljährlichen Trockenheit? 
Als ob wir besonders in diesem Jahr nicht genug Waldbrände gehabt hätten...! 
Manche Zeitgenossen verhalten sich trotzdem recht verantwortungslos....


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Wir reden immernoch über Verpflegung und nicht über Selbstfolter.   Das Hackfleischrisotto (auch gerne mal Hackfleischrisiko genannt) aus der EPA muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein.


Hallo,

da hättest Du mal die EPAs Ende der 1960er Kennenlernen müssen  . Da waren die, Mitte der 1970er schon haute cuisine dagegen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (7. November 2022)

Da bin ich eindeutig zu jung für, muss auch zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nie bei der Bundeswehr war, sondern Zivildienst abgeleistet habe (anno 2009/2010). In den Genuss der EPAs bin ich durch nen Angel-Campingtrip gekommen. Und falls die Frage noch nicht geklärt wurde, die Panzerplatten taugen zwar als Anzünder aber als Köder sind sie unbenutzbar, weil der Einsatz wohl den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei erfüllen würde.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Die Hartkekse kann man auch wunderbar als Grillanzünder nutzen.


Frevel! Die werden erst mit Käsecreme verspachtelt und dann verputzt oder so


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Echt?! So nahe am Wald offenes Feuer, bei der alljährlichen Trockenheit?
> Als ob wir besonders in diesem Jahr nicht genug Waldbrände gehabt hätten...!
> Manche Zeitgenossen verhalten sich trotzdem recht verantwortungslos....


Alter, halt mal den Ball flach!
Sieht das da heiß und trocken aus?
Sehen die Jungs verantwortungslos aus oder als würden die das zum erstem Mal machen?
Jessas, immer diese Beißreflexe...


----------



## vonda1909 (7. November 2022)

Das  Untetholz ist doch deutlich  zusehen  sieht aus wie Stroh!


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423607
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumal man zum *dauerhaften* Kühlen über 2-3 Tage im Sommer auch mit einer Kühltasche nicht weit kommt...von daher lass ich das gleich.


----------



## kridkram (7. November 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Alter, halt mal den Ball flach!
> Sieht das da heiß und trocken aus?
> Sehen die Jungs verantwortungslos aus oder als würden die das zum erstem Mal machen?
> Jessas, immer diese Beißreflexe...


Ich weiß nicht wie die ganzen Umstände waren, als das Foto entstanden ist. Allerdings müssen auch wir immer wieder feststellen, das Angler bestehende Verbote, Festlegungen, Regelungen.....ignorieren und darauf angesprochen meinen, sie haben doch alles unter Kontrolle, seien erfahren im Umgang mit den Dingen, keine kleinen Kinder......
Aber eben darum geht es NICHT!!!
Sondern um die Einhaltung und Kontrolle eben dieser Verbote, Festlegungen, Regelungen.....
Wenn dann der Verpächter dem Pächter die Hölle heiß macht und mit Kündigung des Vertrages, Nachtangelverbot etc droht und teilweise durchführt! Ja dann ist das Geschrei der angelnden Mitgliedschaft groß. Dann müssen wir als Vorstand oder der Verband, den Mist versuchen wieder einzurenken.
Angeln sollte das sein was es ist, ein schönes Erlebnis in der Natur bei dem es als Bonus die Möglichkeit gibt, einen schönen Fisch zu verzehren. 
Und nicht ein Urlaub am Wasser bei dem geangelt wird. Da sollte man auf ausgewiesene Campingplätze am Wasser wo man angeln darf. Oft hört man bei Kontrollen, das ganze Gerödel ans Wasser zu schleppen lohnt nicht wegen einer Nacht. Aber genau diese Dinge, große Bivys wo Mama und die 2 Kinder mit übernachten, halbe Küchen und what ever am Wasser stehen und nur Papa einen Angelschein hat, werden von Verpächtern immer weniger toleriert. 
Viele haben noch immer nicht begriffen, das Angeln in Deutschland KEINE Lobby hat! Wen wundert es wenn man sieht, wie feudalistisch Angeln hier organisiert/geregelt ist. Jedes Bundesland macht seinen eigenen Senf, die regionalen Fürsten haben Angst um ihre Macht, statt die Anglerschaft einheitlich und geschlossen auftritt!
NABU, Peta und wer sonst noch, die lachen sich doch schlapp über uns und unser Auftreten nach außen. 
Übrigens, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, ist noch lange nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die ganzen Umstände waren, als das Foto entstanden ist. Allerdings müssen auch wir immer wieder feststellen, das Angler bestehende Verbote, Festlegungen, Regelungen.....ignorieren und darauf angesprochen meinen, sie haben doch alles unter Kontrolle, seien erfahren im Umgang mit den Dingen, keine kleinen Kinder......
> Aber eben darum geht es NICHT!!!
> Sondern um die Einhaltung und Kontrolle eben dieser Verbote, Festlegungen, Regelungen.....
> Wenn dann der Verpächter dem Pächter die Hölle heiß macht und mit Kündigung des Vertrages, Nachtangelverbot etc droht und teilweise durchführt! Ja dann ist das Geschrei der angelnden Mitgliedschaft groß. Dann müssen wir als Vorstand oder der Verband, den Mist versuchen wieder einzurenken.
> ...


Ich schreibe mal für unseren Brandungsbrecher weil ich das Foto gepostet habe, An dem See ist das Grillen erlaubt. Und was nicht auf den Bild zusehen ist ,es gab auch einen Eimer mit Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Ich traue euch voll und ganz zu die Umstände vor Ort selbst einschätzen zu können, Hartmut.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich traue euch voll und ganz zu die Umstände vor Ort selbst einschätzen zu können, Hartmut.


Ich habe kein großes Vertrauen zu Kerlen, die offensichtlich nur am Wasser sitzen um sich dort abzufüllen, dies hier bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit bestätigen und sich noch dafür feiern.

Nix gegen ein oder zwei Bier am Wasser, aber wenn da Kästen angeschleppt werden, hat dies natürlich eine Außenwirkung!

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. November 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Alter, halt mal den Ball flach!
> Sieht das da heiß und trocken aus?
> Sehen die Jungs verantwortungslos aus oder als würden die das zum erstem Mal machen?
> Jessas, immer diese Beißreflexe...


 
Mir gefällt dein Ton nicht, Brandungsbrecher!  Hier im Board ist deine Arroganz und Respektlosigkeit echt fehl am Platz!!! 
Willst DU so angeredet werden?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> I...........* An dem See ist das Grillen erlaubt.*



Damit ist doch im Grunde alles zu dem Foto gesagt.
Also immer ruhig Leute.

*Das Thema hier heißt nicht "Sind Hartmut und die Jungs fähig draußen ordnungsgemäß zu grillen oder brauchen sie dafür ein Kindermädchen ?" !*

sondern:
Verpflegung beim Angeln - Mit welchem Aufwand?​


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mir gefällt dein Ton nicht, Brandungsbrecher!  Hier im Board ist deine Arroganz und Respektlosigkeit echt fehl am Platz!!!
> Willst DU so angeredet werden?!


Wenn man ohne Ahnung nur aufgrund eines kleinen Bildes gleich mit Vorwürfen und Anschuldigungen um sich wirft, kann es schon mal passieren, dass einem der Gegenwind nicht gefällt!
Wenn du noch was aufm Herzen hast, dann bitte per PN.
Jetzt ist aber gut und zurück zum Topic...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> *Wenn du noch was aufm Herzen hast, dann bitte per PN.*



Genau.
Nun wieder Thema bitte!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nix gegen ein oder zwei Bier am Wasser, aber wenn da Kästen angeschleppt werden, hat dies natürlich eine Außenwirkung!


Aber 1-2 Flaschen Bier für ein ganzes Wochenende machen extrem unglücklich......   

Auch wenn die Natur und die Gegebenheiten beim Angeln noch so schön sind, mit Bier sind Sie (manchmal) noch schöner. Und trotzdem kann man sich benehmen, die Regeln einhalten und auch noch Lob vom Verein oder Pächter bekommen, weil man den Müll anderer auch noch mit entsorgt. Frage mich, ich veranstalte schon seit über 10 Jahren solche großen Treffen, mit offizieller Genehmigung von Vereins- und Pächterseite. 

Wie geschrieben, von nichts bis richtig Aufwendig mache ich im Jahr alles mit, und das Ganze auch an verschiedensten Gewässern. Und mir macht beides Spaß, der spartanische Stundenansitz alleine, der Strolchlehrgang am Rhein, als auch das Gruppenangeln für mehrere Tage mit Hausstandähnlichen Verhältnissen (und KISTE Bier). 
Wofür haben wir denn tausende von Euros für den ganzen Scheiß ausgegeben. Um es da einzusetzen, wo es erlaubt ist im Rahmen wie es erlaubt ist. 

Ich denke, dass ich und meine Freunde es genauso machen würden wie die ABBA Jungs. Und ich wünsche denen dabei noch extrem viel Spaß. Wenn bei uns im Sommer das Grillen verboten ist, dann wird halt nicht gegrillt. Aber gleich drauf zu hauen nur weil 2 (glückliche) Angler am Grill sitzen, ohne nähere Informationen zu kennen wo das überhaupt ist und zu welcher Jahreszeit, ist auch nicht im Sinne dieses Forums. 

Moralapostelei und Besserwisser sind halt nicht überall gleich beliebt. So, jetzt aber genug dazu..


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Echt?! So nahe am Wald offenes Feuer, bei der alljährlichen Trockenheit?
> Als ob wir besonders in diesem Jahr nicht genug Waldbrände gehabt hätten...!
> Manche Zeitgenossen verhalten sich trotzdem recht verantwortungslos....


 An dem See ist das Grillen erlaubt. Und was nicht auf den Bild zusehen ist ,es gab auch einen Eimer mit Wasser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber 1-2 Flaschen Bier für ein ganzes Wochenende machen extrem unglücklich......
> 
> Auch wenn die Natur und die Gegebenheiten beim Angeln noch so schön sind, mit Bier sind Sie (manchmal) noch schöner. Und trotzdem kann man sich benehmen, die Regeln einhalten und auch noch Lob vom Verein oder Pächter bekommen, weil man den Müll anderer auch noch mit entsorgt. Frage mich, ich veranstalte schon seit über 10 Jahren solche großen Treffen, mit offizieller Genehmigung von Vereins- und Pächterseite.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das auch sehr gut was die ABBA Jungs machen… Wenn das für mich nicht so weit wäre, wäre ich mit Sicherheit schon einmal dabei gewesen…
ABBA was der Torsten für ein Service und Aufwand bei Aalbusters auf die Beine hinbekommt, da können sich ziemlich viele Vereine mit ihrer Gemeinschaftsangeln-Veranstaltung verstecken… 
Selbst bei über 30 Grad und fast mit 30 Mann letzten Sommer, gab es kühle Getränke noch am dritten Tag, vom Essen ganz zu schweigen… Es fehlte einfach an nichts und das alles ohne Strom in der Pampa…

Ich könnte mir nichts schlimmeres vorstellen, als wenn bei Aalbusters das Bier ausgehen würde …
Freue mich schon riesig auf das nächste Treffen …

Ich finde es einfach cool wenn man sich es am Wasser mit den richtigen Jungs gemütlich macht…Das hat schon was !!!


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Jedem nach seiner Fasson. Warum wird sich hier so betratscht ?

Oh sorry. Hatte heute gleich zwei Müsli Schokoriegel dabei.


----------



## kridkram (8. November 2022)

Sitze seit 14 Uhr und habe davor Mittagessen gehabt, hab 2 Flaschen 1.5l Alc-frei dabei und vom Supermarkt ne Schachtel frischen Obstsalat. Das reicht vollkommen bis morgen früh.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. November 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Sitze seit 14 Uhr und habe davor Mittagessen gehabt, hab 2 Flaschen 1.5l Alc-frei dabei und vom Supermarkt ne Schachtel frischen Obstsalat. Das reicht vollkommen bis morgen früh.


Dafür ist mein Körper nicht gebaut


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Sitze seit 14 Uhr und habe davor Mittagessen gehabt, hab 2 Flaschen 1.5l Alc-frei dabei und vom Supermarkt ne Schachtel frischen Obstsalat. Das reicht vollkommen bis morgen früh.


Das ist doch keine Nahrung für erwachsene Menschen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2022)

Brot für die Welt, Fleisch für mich …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dafür ist mein Körper nicht gebaut


Dito


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Ach herrje. 
Für den morgigen Ansitz muss ich ja noch Furage planen.
Kühlschrank ist ja proppevoll.
Oder sollte ich doch nur 2 Bananen und nen Apfel mitnehmen ???


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich doch nur 2 Bananen und nen Apfel mitnehmen ???



Na wenigstens drei, vier Würstchen noch dazu.


----------



## bic zip (9. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dafür ist mein Körper nicht gebaut


 Ein Körper wie Gott ihn schuf…..und Mc Donalds ihn formte


----------



## kridkram (9. November 2022)

silverfish
Oder sollte ich doch nur 2 Bananen und nen Apfel mitnehmen ???
Unbedingt 
Es ist garnicht so falsch das ab und zu der Magen richtig knurrt! Um so besser schmeckt es dann.


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na wenigstens drei, vier Würstchen noch dazu.


Sechse sind im Paket.


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> silverfish
> Oder sollte ich doch nur 2 Bananen und nen Apfel mitnehmen ???
> Unbedingt
> Es ist garnicht so falsch das ab und zu der Magen richtig knurrt! Um so besser schmeckt es dann.


Knurren ??? Da verscheuche ich ja alle Fische. Grad so Brummtöne werden durch Wellen im flüssigen Medium besonders stark weiter gegeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sechse sind im Paket.



Dann will es der Herr wohl so.....


----------



## kridkram (10. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Knurren ??? Da verscheuche ich ja alle Fische. Grad so Brummtöne werden durch Wellen im flüssigen Medium besonders stark weiter gegeben.


Deswegen beim Angeln..........richtig, immer Schuhe an das die Sohlen das Knurren isolieren!


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. November 2022)

Nochwas : gegen gefühltes Unterzuckern helfen süsse Riegel in Maßen. 

Dauerhaft satt machen Vollkornbrot mit leichtem Aufschnitt und Käse. Vollkorn lässt den Blutzucker langsam steigen und hält ihn länger stabil, als Weißbrot. Fetter Aufschnitt / Käse und viel Fleisch machen träge und machen beim "dynamischen" Angeln für mich, ausser dem Geschmackserlebnis, keinen Sinn. 
Tabu ist für mich Alkohol am Wasser, aus mehreren (für mich) wichtigen Gründen... 
Zwischendurch mal Wasser und der gesüsste kräftige Kaffee halten wach und "fängig". 
Ergänzend mal Banane und Äpfel. 

Satt aber wenig belastet macht mir das Angeln am meisten Spass. 
Ich brauch beim Angeln kein KochEvent, aber jeder Jeck is anders... 

R. S.


----------



## yukonjack (10. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nochwas : gegen gefühltes Unterzuckern helfen süsse Riegel in Maßen.
> 
> Dauerhaft satt machen Vollkornbrot mit leichtem Aufschnitt und Käse. Vollkorn lässt den Blutzucker langsam steigen und hält ihn länger stabil, als Weißbrot. Fetter Aufschnitt / Käse und viel Fleisch machen träge und machen beim "dynamischen" Angeln für mich, ausser dem Geschmackserlebnis, keinen Sinn.
> Tabu ist für mich Alkohol am Wasser, aus mehreren (für mich) wichtigen Gründen...
> ...


Wer schon nicht arbeitet soll wenigstens gut essen und trinken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> …..und Mc Donalds ihn formte


ne ne, das bekomme ich ganz ohne fremde Hilfe hin  

Denke das ich an meinen diversen Sportgeräten bessere Sachen hinbekomme als der amerikanische 
Clown. Maximal 1x im Jahr, wenn ich da nach dem saufen mal reinstolper


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

Na nun lief es heute ganz anders. Habe gut gefrühstückt und nur ein Getränk mitgenommen. Ďas war gut so. Denn das Angeln war sehr kurzweilig, für futtern war eh keine Muße. Zurück hab ich mich dann gleich in die Küche begeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Zurück hab ich mich dann gleich in die Küche begeben.



Mach ich auch immer so.
Man muss der Frau ja wenigstens hallo sagen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. November 2022)

Heute habe ich wieder festgestellt das ich 6h lang nix esse und trinke beim Angeln meine Frau muss mich immer ermahnen sonst würde ich Kippen Rauchend dehydrieren und verhungern


----------

